# Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung



## Bernhard* (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat von Euch schon jemand von dieser Rute gehört. Oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand diese Rute?

Sie wird über die Rutenbaufirma CMA (http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/catalog/product/index.php?id=3095&CatId=27&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=http://www.cmw-angeln.de/) vertrieben (wird auch von denen gebaut) und hat nach deren Angaben den gleichen Blank wie die Blechpeitsch und die Skyblade Adrenalin (Die Adrenalin wird ja auch von CMW für Stollenwerk aufgebaut).

Ein Vorteil wäre hier der Preis: 639 EUR.

Gruss
burn77


----------



## vertikal (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hi burn77,

vielleicht "sprichst" du erst mal mit boardie mad, bevor du viel (zu viel?) Geld ausgibst. Hier seine e-mail: mad.RM@t-online.de
Bin sicher, er kann dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Einfach ein bissel arg teuer. Dafür kannste ja schon ein Auto kaufen 

Die Blanks wurden auch mal gegen 199 EUR gehandelt, das paßt schon eher. Und ob dieser Blank oder nen Harrison oder ne spezielle Sportex besser ist, daran scheiden sich hier ja schon eine Zeitlang die Geister |supergri


----------



## darth carper (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Bei einem Preis von 639€ sehe ich überhaupt keinen Vorteil. 
Die Rutenbauer meinen sie könnten diese Preise verlangen, weil sich um den Blechpeitschenblank ein Mythos aufgebaut hat.
Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Rute eine gute Rute zum Fischen mit mittleren Gufis. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Für das was sie bietet und tatsächlich kann, ist sie einfach viel zu teuer.


----------



## Adrian* (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Ach Portrat....

Kauf dir lieber die Blechpeitsche gebraucht oder die Adrenalin...


----------



## darth carper (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Ich habe bislang immer gedacht, daß das wichtigste Kriterium eine Rute der Blank ist. Daher ist es vollkommen wurscht, was auf der Rute draufsteht. Es ist und bleibt der gleiche Blank. Oder geht es darum, daß unbedingt Profi-Blinker draufstehen muß?
Die Rute wird auch nicht von Olivier Portrat gebaut, sondern von CMW.
Aber offensichtlich hat Papst Roland I. bei seinen Profi Blinker Jüngern schon solch einen Eindruck hinterlassen, das alles wo Olivier Portrat draufsteht, schon schlecht ist.
Kennst du den eigentlich persönlich?
Wenn die Rute sehr gut ist, kann da meinetwegen Rudi Assauer Spezial draufstehen, ich kaufte sie trotzdem.
Außerdem traue ich es CMW sehr wohl zu eine vernünftige Rute aufzubauen. Dann spielte der Preis eine Rolle und da ist CMW rund 100€ günstiger als Stollenwerk.


----------



## bacalo (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hallo,

für 639,00 €uronen bekomme ich nicht nur bei der NORDSEE viel Fisch 
(und ein Werbegeschenk:q ).

Werde sie aber nächste Woche bei Christian mal ansehen.

Aber 1.249,78 DM für eine Angelrute|kopfkrat .


Denke, dass es bis zu diesem Preis Alternativen gibt!
Für das eingesparte kauf ich mir dann die Kleinteile:m .


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Wenn ihr euch eine kauft muss da aber mindestens ne vergoldete Stella dran


----------



## SpinnerBS (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Moin Burn77,

als verrückter Spinnfischer habe ich früher viel über die Blechpeitsche gehört. Vor einem Jahr schrieb der Blinker mal nen Bericht über den Rutenbauer in den USA der jetzt für die Skyblade mit verantwortlich ist. Daraufhin hat er Blinker angeblich mit demselben Blank ne Sonderedition herausgebracht. Wurfgewicht passt auch 5 bis 100Gramm, allerdings ist der Preis mit 299 Euronen deutlich günstiger. Es wurde ein bisschen gespart. statt komplettem Korkgriff wurden 2/3 mit einem Gummigriff vrsehen, das ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, lässt sich aber auch selber bereinigen. Und die Ringe sind auch etwas günstiger, aber dennoch gut.
Ich habe mir die Skyblade Blinker-Edition dann gekauft. Und ich bin begeistert. Ein Mepps5 mit 13gr fliegt genausogut, wie ein 60gr Löffel. Auch 23er Gummilatschen kann man werfen, und die wiegen meist etwas mehr als 100Gr. Beim Angeln an den Bodden hat sie den schönen Hechten auch gut Paroli geboten. Ausgeliefert wurde die Sonderedition über Cebbra.
Vielleicht wäre das auch ne Möglichkeit.

Gruß
SpinnerBS


----------



## darth carper (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Die ist mittlerweile aber teurer geworden und damit keine Alternative zu anderen sehr guten Modellen mehr. Schon gar nicht bei dem Aussehen und der Ausstattung.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Vorteil wäre hier der Preis: 639 EUR.



|uhoh: ... puh .... soviel möchte ich auch mal für ne Angel ausgeben (können) ....
kostet mehr als ich für meinen schönen Yamaha 8 PS AB bezahlt habe .... 
aber bestimmt nen feiner Stecken denke ich ..... (bei dem Preis)


----------



## mad (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

hi burn 77,

ja ich habe die rute und auch die twisterpeitsche usw mir selber aufgebaut.

für @, ob es sinn macht so viel geld auszugeben und ob die ruten das geld wert sind ist ansichtssache. ich zb. baue einfach gerne ruten und würde wenn ich eine für mich baue sehr großen wert legen was für ein blank es ist.
"normale" ruten bekomme ich bei jeden händler.



Adrian* Ach Portrat....

Kauf dir lieber die Blechpeitsche gebraucht oder die Adrenalin... 

adrian, wo ist der unterschied???|kopfkrat 
oder wenn ich zb.die blechpeitsche nachbaue mit original blank usw.
bei mir steht halt keine name darauf, glaube aber das du keinen unterschied merkst.du würdest dir sicher auch eher eine fanatic kaufen als eine harrison oder?#6 


AngelDet Einfach ein bissel arg teuer. Dafür kannste ja schon ein Auto kaufen 

Die Blanks wurden auch mal gegen 199 EUR gehandelt, das paßt schon eher. Und ob dieser Blank oder nen Harrison oder ne spezielle Sportex besser ist, daran scheiden sich hier ja schon eine Zeitlang die Geister  


das muß aber schon sehr lange her sein, was für 199.- bekommst ist der blank der twisterpeitsche.
du weist ich bin harrison fan aber eine BP kann man nicht so vergleichen.
die rute ist von der aktion, gewicht und schnelligkeit ganz anders.
ich würde auch keine harrison mit einer sportex vergleichen.#6 



es wird immer viel wirbel um die Bp oder Adrenalin gemacht, meistens von den leuten die noch nie eine in der hand hatten geschweige gefischt haben.
meine meinung ist wer eine will soll sich eine kaufen macht viel spaß mit der zu fischen,ob das geld wert ist,ist eine andere sache.
ich bin stolz auf meine auch wenn's die meiste zeit im keller steht, würde sie aber auch nicht verkaufen.   #6 zum zanderfischen gibts für mich was besseres#6 

gruß mad


----------



## Adrian* (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Ich sag ja nur, ist meine meinung....

NUR weil die Blechpeitsche so einen "guten" ruf hat, bauen jetzt irgendwie sämtliche Firmer diese Rute, wo der Blank sowieso überall gleich ist nach.
Obwohl es eigetnlich sch.... egal ist welche man hat.
Die Unterscheiden sich vom aussehen her auch kaum, also kann man nur nach dem Namen und Preis gucken...

Und naund, hör ich halt mehr auf den unglaublichen Papst Roland I.
Wo ist das problem? 

@mad

Ich würd mir keine Fanatic kaufen, vorher würd ich mir lieber von dem Geld was selber bauen lassen....


----------



## feedex (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Es mag ja nicht ganz zum Thema passen: Aber ist es nicht ein schlechtes Omen, wenn eine Rute nach einem *zerbrochenen* Schwert benannt ist?
:q


----------



## darth carper (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Das Problem dabei ist, daß du so tust als wenn der Herr RL die ultimative Wahrheit verbreitet. Ich kenne OP nicht persönlich, habe zwar meine eigene Meinung, aber äußere mich zu dem Thema nicht.
Die Rute dann nicht kaufen zu wollen, weil RL eine schlechte Meinung über OP geäußert hat und gleichzeitig die vom Blank identische Adrenalin oder Blechpeitsche zu empfehlen, sagt doch eigentlich alles.

Jetzt auf einmal schreibst du, daß doch eh alles die gleichen Ruten sind und nur der Preis zählt. Na dann sollte die Notung doch genau die richtige Wahl sein. Die ist schließlich das günstigste Modell.

Von "Nachbauen" kann wohl auch keine Rede sein. Profi Blinker vertreibt die Rute nicht mehr. Da es aber offensichtlich eine Nachfrage gibt, verkaufen eben andere Händler diese Rute. Wieso sollte CMW oder Stollenwerk einen anderen Blank verwenden, wenn die Nachfrage nach genau diesem Blank besteht?
Oder ist es etwa Blasphemie, den Blank von Papst Roland I. zu verkaufen?
Wie heißt es doch so schön: " Du sollst keine anderen Götter neben mir haben!".


----------



## darth carper (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@feedex
Hört sich aber doch gut und wichtig an (vielleicht ein bißchen nach "Notdurft", aber sonst ok). Die meisten wissen doch mit Wagner oder germanischer Mythologie nichts anzufangen.
Die kennen nur die Mythologie des Roland L.  .


----------



## Adrian* (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@darth carper

Ja das ist halt jedem seine sache ob man sich für die Blechpeitsche, Adrenalin oder die Notung entscheidet, im grunde ist es egal!
Alles ne sache der überzeugung!
Ich glaube auch garnicht alles was the one and only Roland Lorkowski erzählt!
Ich gucke mir die Profi-Blinker DvD's immer wieder gerne an, weil ich die einfach lustig und informativ finde, genau so wie ich gerne und auch oft mit PB sachen fische!
Aber auch bei PB gibt es sachen die mich richtig ankotzen...
Mittlerweile hab ich mich auch aus der Kunstköder angelei ziemlich zurückgezogen...
Profi-Blinker finde ich auch nicht gut weil der Herr Lorkowski uns das eintrichtert, sondern weil ich damit echt gute erfahrungen gemacht habe...
Und ich mache hier keine Schleichwerbung für PB wo ich immer gefragt werde ob ich dafür bezahlt werde, sondern liegt es einfach nur da dran das ich fast nur damit Fische, wenn ihr euch mein Angelzeug anguckt werdet ihr mir das auch glauben, es gibt keine Angelei bei mir wo nicht irgendwas von PB dabei is...
Das fängt an bei Connectoren, Schnur und Haken beim Feeder'n usw.
Und jedesmal wenn im Board über Profi-Blinker geschrieben wird gibts ne riesen diskussion weil en paar leute den Lorkowski zum frecken nicht leiden können!
Und ganz besonders wir beide diskutieren wirklich jedes mal!!!
Mir gehts nicht um denn, sondern um die sachen von PB!
Ich denke jeder kennt meine meinung über Profi-Blinker und daher werde ich mich zukünftig in sachen PB zurückhalten....


----------



## Böx (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Mal noch was zum Blank der genannten Ruten. Den gibts in den Staaten (da kommt der nämlich her, nur für die die es noch nicht wussten) wesentlich günstiger als irgendwo hier zu kaufen. Und Sorry aber die Preise bei CMW sind ganz einfach Wucher


----------



## feedex (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> @feedex
> Hört sich aber doch gut und wichtig an (vielleicht ein bißchen nach "Notdurft", aber sonst ok). Die meisten wissen doch mit Wagner oder germanischer Mythologie nichts anzufangen.
> Die kennen nur die Mythologie des Roland L.  .


 
Notdurft ist gar nicht so verkehrt...ich meine, das Notung soviel wie "aus der Not geboren" bedeutet! :q 

Wobei mir dieses Gewese um Profiblinker & Co unverständlich ist....was ist denn daran so besonders?
|kopfkrat


----------



## darth carper (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@Böx

Der Blank stammt von Graphite USA, das ist bekannt. Ich habe aber die Angebote in den USA schon durchgesehen. Dieser Blank wird dort von keinem Händler angeboten oder weißt du welcher Blank das genau ist?

@Adrian

Es geht hier nicht darum ob du mit Profi Blinker fischt oder nicht. Wenn du die Produkte gut findest (ich fische übrigens selbst mit einigen davon), dann kannst du das meinetwegen tun. Wenn du mit einem Profi Blinker Schlafanzug in Profi Blinker Bettwäsche schläfst und einen Bravo Starschnitt von Roland L. über dem Bett hängen hast, dann ist das auch deine Sache.
Aber von einer Rute abzuraten und eine identische Rute zu empfehlen, nur weil da Profi Blinker draufsteht, ist genauso Blödsinn als wenn ich sagte, daß du keine Relax Kopytos kaufen sollst, sondern stattdessen den Zanderripper nehmen sollst, weil der von Balzer vertrieben wird.

@feedex

Aus der Not geboren sollte stimmen. Den Rutenbauern müssen nämlich in Not sein, sonst verlangten sie nicht diese horrenden Preise!


----------



## Böx (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@ darth carper

du hast post


----------



## mad (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

darth carper,

Aus der Not geboren sollte stimmen. Den Rutenbauern müssen nämlich in Not sein, sonst verlangten sie nicht diese horrenden Preise!



möchte ich nicht ganz so stehen lassen#d 
du weist das ich ruten baue und bestimmt gute quellen habe, aber den blank der Bp-Adrenalin bekommst du in deutschland nur bei 2 händler die bestimmen leider den preis.:c 

gruß mad


----------



## mad (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				Böx schrieb:
			
		

> @ darth carper
> 
> du hast post




hi Böx,

die post möchte ich auch gerne#6 

gruß mad


----------



## darth carper (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Diese beiden habe ich auch gemeint!


----------



## mad (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Diese beiden habe ich auch gemeint!




#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## darth carper (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Wer dort kauft ist selber schuld.
Aber was soll man sagen, wer sich mal anschaut für welche Preise gebrauchte Blechpeitschen bei ebay weggehen, der wundert sich über gar nichts mehr.
So schlecht kann es uns Deutschen gar nicht gehen  !


----------



## Seebaer (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hallo

ich denke mal es ist schon verdammt viel Geld für eine Rute.

Andererseits wenn man die Materialkosten berechnet und sieht was die Arbeitsstunde eines Facharbeiters heutzutage kostet kommt schon ein schöner Betrag zusammen.

@mad
wieviele Stunden braucht man in etwa um so eine Rute zubauen???
Soll keine Auflistung dann werden wieviel Christian für eine Stunde berechnet, sondern es würde mich einfach einmal intressieren. - Danke -

Gruß
Seebaer  <°)))))>><


----------



## Seebaer (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hallo

ich denke mal es ist schon verdammt viel Geld für eine Rute.

Andererseits wenn man die Materialkosten berechnet und sieht was die Arbeitsstunde eines Facharbeiters heutzutage kostet kommt schon ein schöner Betrag zusammen.

@mad
wieviele Stunden braucht man in etwa um so eine Rute zubauen???
Soll keine Auflistung dann werden wieviel Christian für eine Stunde berechnet, sondern es würde mich einfach einmal intressieren. - Danke -

Gruß
Seebaer  <°)))))>><


----------



## mad (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich denke mal es ist schon verdammt viel Geld für eine Rute.
> 
> ...





hi,

die zeit die ich brauche für einen bau einer spinnrute ist ca. immer gleich egal ob der blank 50.-€ oder 400.-€ kostet.
meine stunden kannst du auch nicht mit C.. usw vergleichen da wird schon mehr maschinel hergestellt. 
wenn ich die zeit umrechnen würde auf stundenlohn die ich brauche für eine rute dann würde eine harrison bei mir mehr kosten wie eine blechpeitsche.
kenne welche die eine rute in ca. 2-3 stunden mit lackieren bauen,die danach optisch super aussehen aber der bau selber zum :v 
ich baue jede rute als wäre sie meine, auch wenn ich 20 stunden dazu brauche.#6


----------



## SPINNMASTER MD (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe den Blank damals auch im CMW-Programm auf Grund von den Angaben zur Länge und WG bemerkt. Und als ich dann die Bezeichnung des Produktes "Olivier Portrat Not..." las, hab ich mich an ein Video von Profi-Blinker errinnert, wo Roland Lorkowski folgenden Text vorliest.

Fast wörtliches Zitat aus dem Video (Weiss mommentan nicht welcher Teil):
"Als wir erfahren haben, daß Olivier Portrat und Christian Wechesser unsere "Blechpeitsche" mit einem Fernost-Blank nachbauen wollen, haben wir alle geschäftsbeziehungen mit der Fa. CMW abgebrochen."

Schlußvolgerung daraus sollte aber jeder für sich selber ziehen.

Interessant für uns wäre ein unabhängiger Vergleichstest aller Blanks.
PB-Blechpeitsche, Adrenalin, Twisterpeitsche und OP-Notung.

Hoffe, daß ein ehrlicher Redakteur sich für diese Idee interessiert.
Welchem Redakteur würdet Ihr glauben? Vielleicht ist es eine Gute Umfrage hier fürs Board?

Diesen Vorschlag können wir dann an diesen Schicken. 
"Die Wahrheit, über die Blank-Mythen ans Licht gebracht!" 

Grüsse,


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hi!

Also mit dem "Blank aus Fernost" hat er sicher mal wieder nur Käse verzählt. War wahrscheinlich damals reine Mutmassung, ohne was davon zu wissen und ein Vorwand wg. dem geänderten EU-Recht aus der Blechpeitschen-Produktion rauszukommen....

Gruss,
Burn77


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

das von spinnmaster md genannte profiblinkervideo ist, obwohl das ganze schon eine weile her ist, "recht informativ".
man sollte sich bei einem streit aber immer beide seiten anhören.
fakt ist dass dieser kleine markt von seinen teilnehmern heftig umkämpft wird, so etwas wie moral gibt es dort auch nicht. 
jeder kann sich bei graphite usa blanks bestellen oder nach eigenen wünschen bauen lassen.
welcher seite man nun mehr glauben schenken will, und ob an der sache mit fernost was dran ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 

@burn möchte ich stark davor warnen, der schlussfolgerung hoher preis-> hohe qualität zum opfer zu fallen. ganz gleich woher der blank stammt kann es sein dass er deinen (ziemlich hohen?) ansprüchen garnicht gerecht wird. du solltest dir eine möglichkeit suchen den blank mit der von dir angestrebten beringung einmal zu testen bevor du ihn für immer behältst.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@ peterSbizarre

Wie kommst denn drauf, dass ich Interesse an einer "Blechpeitsche" hätte? )

Schon mal damit gefischt oder sonstige Erfahrungen damit?

Gruss
Bernhard


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst denn drauf, dass ich Interesse an einer "Blechpeitsche" hätte? )


axo, dann bist du also kein profiblinker- sondern ein olivier portrat- fan. auch nicht schlecht!:q 

die blechpeitsche/notung habe ich noch nie gefischt, aber es gibt bestimmt etliche die dir berichten können wie genial toll sich diese rute fischt. dann gibt es wieder welche die meinen eine harrison, sportex oder ubs sei das absolute non plusultra. und aufgrund dieser empfehlungen kaufst du dir dann eine solche rute!? ziemlich leichtsinnig finde ich.
ich persönlich habe mir vorkurzem eine vhf zusammengebastelt und muss sagen dass mich der blank beim fischen nicht gerade umgehauen hat, obwohl viele andere genau das gegenteil behaupten... 
ausserdem frage ich mich:
warum zum teufel sollte denn graphite usa oder harrison (gb) überhaupt wissen wie in deutschland mit gummifischen gefischt wird und welche anforderungen die rute genau erfüllen muss!? von sportex ist ebenfalls bekannt dass die produktentwicklung nicht praxisnah erfolgt.
meiner meinung nach können diese firmen also garkeinen blank bauen der einen solchen preis rechtfertigen würde. 
deshalb kann man mir viel erzählen, ich halte das ganze für überzogenes gelaber.
anders sieht es vielleicht mit blanks aus, die in wirklicher praxisnähe und beteiligung von anglern entstanden sind.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hab mir sowohl alle Profibliner-DVDs angeschaut als auch "Heimliche Räuber" von Hr. Portrat gelesen. Da beide was auf dem Kasten haben will ich mich da nicht nur zu einer Front zugehörig fühlen. Was auf einer Rute draufsteht wär mir auch total Schnuppe...

Wie bei manchen Firmen Blanks entwickelt werden weiss ich nicht - wär aber sicher interessant. Auch ob in USA auf Zander geangelt wird weiss ich nicht. Die Kopytos kommen zumindest aus den USA - total unbedarft sind die dann wohl auch nicht. Wobei es den Blank der BP ja auch schon gut 10 Jahre gibt und niemand weiss ob der irgendwann mal verbessert wurde.

Einhellige Meinung (natürlich mit Ausnahmen - aber die bestätigen ja die Regel) ist ja bei den Raubfisch-Boardies, dass Harrison- und Graphite-USA-Blank Spitzenklasse sind. Dass der Preis von 450 EURO für nen BP-Blank zu teuer ist, das ist klar - ob man sich dann doch einen kauft sei jedem selber überlassen. Zumindest könnte man den gut wieder über Ebay verkaufen )

Habe selber für die Gummis zuerst Shimano gefischt, weil viele sagten "Beastmaster rules". Dann stieg ich um auf Sportex weil die beim Test im Angelladen "voll super" war. Jetzt hab ich die ne Saison gefischt und steig wieder auf was anderes um. Dass jede Spinnrute nie die letzte ist muss einem auch klar sein....so ist es zumindest bei mir.

In diesem Sinne: Ein herzliches Petri Heil an alle - egal ob Instant Fisherman, Sportex, Harrison oder Blech-Portrat-Adrenalin-Peitsche auch meinem Bekannten, der sich nen 2-Hand-Lachs-Blank in 4,20 für 600 gekauft hat und sich daraus ne Spinnrute- bzw. Allround-Rute machen lässt (Tja, sowas gibts auch)!!!

bis bald,
burn77


----------



## darth carper (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@peterSbizarre

Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt vollkommen egal, ob die Engländer und Amerikaner wissen wie man in Deutschland angelt. Es ist mir auch egal, ob irgendein bekannter Angler seinen Namen für die Rute hergibt oder an der Entwicklung beteiligt war.
Wenn die entsprechenden Blanks meinen Ansprüchen an eine erstklassige Spinnrute erfüllen, kann die Entwicklung meinetwegen absoluter Zufall sein.
Ich muß doch mit der Rute fischen.

Die Blechpeitsche/Adrenalin/Notung ist tatsächlich zu teuer. Die Harrison bietet aber ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
Was das Endprodukt so teuer macht ist der Arbeitsaufwand und die Ausstattung.
Wenn an so manchem lieblos zusammengeschusterten Fernostprodukt, für den der eine oder andere Angler seinen Namen hergibt, die Verarbeitung, die Qualität der Anbauteile und die Lohnkosten entsprechend wären, dann könnten sie auch nicht für kleines Geld auf den Markt geworfen werden.


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ob in USA auf Zander geangelt wird weiss ich nicht. Die Kopytos kommen zumindest aus den USA - total unbedarft sind die dann wohl auch nicht.


ROFL:q sry...
in den usa wird zwar auf walleye geangelt, aber nicht mit schwerpunkt shads/swimbaits wie bei uns und im übrigen auch gaaaaanz anders. es wird fast immer vom boot gefischt, eine 7' rute (2,10m) ist in den usa eine normale spinnrute, 2,40 sind schon überlänge.
die kopytos kommen nicht aus den usa:http://www.shadxperts.com/ueber_uns/index.html. 

naja, scheinbar willst du es ja nicht anders. um eine rute richtig zu testen muss man sie eigentlich auch länger als einen tag fischen. aber recht kostspielig das ganze. berichte dann demnächst mal von der notung!:q


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Ach, und ich hab mich schon immer gefragt was ein "walleye" ist. Jetzt weiss ich das (google sei Dank) auch mal.

Shadxperts sind übrigens nur Grosshändler. Die Kopytos werden in USA/Polen hergestellt.

Und sorry, der Herr Weckesser wird mit mir keine Kohle machen. Da schau ich mich anderweitig um. Und wenn ich in ein paar Monaten meine kostspielige(n) Rute(n) in ebay einstelle, dann schick ich Dir ne Mail )

Grüssle
burn77


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@darth carper





			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt vollkommen egal, ob die Engländer und Amerikaner wissen wie man in Deutschland angelt. Es ist mir auch egal, ob irgendein bekannter Angler seinen Namen für die Rute hergibt oder an der Entwicklung beteiligt war.


mir eben schon, weil das wissen & die erfahrung in den blank einfließen.
die sache mit dem "namen für die rute hergeben" ist natürlich kaum aussagekräftig, wie man anhand der notung sehen kann. genauso wenig kann man wissen ob z.b. uli beyer an seiner ubs aktiv mitgearbeitet hat, oder nur seinen namen drauf gesetzt hat.
vor einiger zeit haben doch noch sehr viele von der quantum crypton manie gesprochen. dann kam die quantum strehlow zander und seitdem hört man nichts mehr von den ruten!?





			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die entsprechenden Blanks meinen Ansprüchen an eine erstklassige Spinnrute erfüllen, kann die Entwicklung meinetwegen absoluter Zufall sein. Ich muß doch mit der Rute fischen.


dann kannst du ja zufrieden sein. ich bin's halt nicht...

@burn77
danke. schonmal eine rute erfolgreich bei ebay verkauft?


----------



## Gunni77 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hallo

@peterSbizarre Ich lese das hier und frage mich die ganze Zeit, womit du eigentlich zum angeln gehst? Wirklich und ernsthaft, das würde mich mal interessieren!

Gruß


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> @peterSbizarre Ich lese das hier und frage mich die ganze Zeit, womit du eigentlich zum angeln gehst? Wirklich und ernsthaft, das würde mich mal interessieren!
> 
> Gruß


frage mich zwar was das bringen soll. aber meinetwegen.

vhf 2,70m 30-75gr + stradic3000
cormoran pro irgendwas 2,40m 3-20gr

greys grx 2,60m # 4 + okuma rolle
shim. biomaster #8 + exori crest la

shim. nexave sbirorute 4,20m 8-15gr 

so gut wie nicht mehr in gebrauch:
shim. diaflash heavy feeder sowie shim. hyperloop karpfenrute


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@petersbizarre,
nenn mir doch mal Blanks aus der praxis für die Praxis in Deutschland entwickelt und produziert, nenn mir mal die nach DEINER Ansicht nach optimale Gufirute für den Rhein zwischen den Buhnen und an Einläufen wie Häfen und Nebenarme. Gefischt werden sollen diverse Gufis 9-12cm mit Köpfen von 15-24gr, würde mich mal intressieren welche Rute /Blank Du vorschlägst!!!!


----------



## Gunni77 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hallo

Bedankt



> frage mich zwar was das bringen soll. aber meinetwegen.


 
Weil ich neugierig bin:m , im großen und ganzen. Um mal zu sehen, was andere benutzen und was man mal probehalber in die Hand nehmen muss...

Gruß


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hallo,
wo ist der Laden denn,wo man die Rute bekommt?
Etwas in St-Morits???

Wer so viel Kohle für die Rute bezahlt,der hat auch das Geld sich dort ein paar pinkfarbende Fellstiefel von Arnani mit einer Super Ebby Trust Porsche-Brille zu kaufen!
Dann ist Man(n) komplett und die Leute sehen auch das die Kohle locker hängt!!!
Sorry

Gruß Dirk


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Gefischt werden sollen diverse Gufis 9-12cm mit Köpfen von 15-24gr, würde mich mal intressieren welche Rute /Blank Du vorschlägst!!!!


LOL. bei den "hohen anforderungen" kommst du fast mit jeder der bisher diskutierten ruten klar. 
nur bin ich jemand, der nicht immer mit kleinködern fischen will, sondern auch mal einen köder von 15-25cm oder auch 30cm in den karabiner hängt.
dass das mit einer 30-75gr nicht funktioniert ist mir bewusst, aber bei der angeblich so harten vhf ist bei einem 14cm kopyto absoluter zapfenstreich.


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



> Weil ich neugierig bin



Hi Günni,
gestehe,... ich wars auch.

Überrascht bin ich nur, dass er nicht einmal den vollständigen Namen seiner Spinne zusammenbringt. Ansonsten ist er doch so pingelich.:q 

Nun denn, jetzt hat er sich mal eben eine Harrison gebaut und ist unzufrieden.:q 

Ich roll mich ab.:q


Peter, mir hats was gebracht. Auskunft,....jede Menge Auskunft.
Danke.#6

Ahso, fast vergessen. Die Crypton Manie die hier so gerne empfohlen wurde, die gibt es so nicht mehr. Der Nachfolger ist anders (will dich nicht in Details verwickeln) und genießt offensichtlich nicht die Akzeptanz der Alten.
Sorry, weißt du bestimmt schon,.....als Insider.:q


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

peter, danke für die Infos .....
ich sehe du hast Ahnung!


----------



## Gunni77 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hallo

Ich wollte mich nicht lustig machen, es interessiert mich wirklich, womit die Leute in diesem "HighEnd" Thema fischen, weil ich irgendwann im nächsten Jahr nen neuen Gummiprügel brauche, klar geht nichts über anschauen, aber fragen kostet nichts.

Gruß


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

High End!!!!!
Was ist das denn???

Günni,.....du enttäuschst mich. 

Die meisten die ich hier kennengelernt habe, die fischen das, was ihnen gefällt. Gut so, wie ich finde.#6 
Wenn es dann teurer als bei Powerpool wird, dann ist´s High End und dient nur dem Prol.:q


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Überrascht bin ich nur, dass er nicht einmal den vollständigen Namen seiner Spinne zusammenbringt. Ansonsten ist er doch so pingelich.:q


vhf genügt ja wohl und profis wie ihr wisst was gemeint ist. oder nicht? ...#c 





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Nun denn, jetzt hat er sich mal eben eine Harrison gebaut und ist unzufrieden.:q
> 
> Ich roll mich ab.:q


ja LOL. ich mich auch immer wieder. über euch und euer gelaber.:q  
sagen wir mal dass ich den blank nicht erst aufgebaut hätte wenn ich unzufrieden damit gewesen wäre. 
dass sich mit der rute nicht mal ein 15er gummifisch vernünftig fischen lässt hätte ich aufgrund der statements hier nicht vermutet. aber das liegt eben daran dass für die meisten hier ein gummifisch von 9-12cm ein großer köder ist (siehe rainer). tja, wrong forum.





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Peter, mir hats was gebracht. Auskunft,....jede Menge Auskunft.
> Danke.#6


freut mich ungemein. für mich ausserdem nichts neues das leute anhand der sachen die sie besitzen beurteilt werden. früher war man in der schule nicht cool weil man sich nicht die richtigen klamotten leisten konnte. jetzt ist man im ab und am wasser nicht cool wenn man nicht diese und jene ruten/rollen kombi fischt.





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> (will dich nicht in Details verwickeln)


hhhm, stimmt. das könnte zu hoch für mich werden. crypton manie - strehlow zander, ich raff jetzt schon nix mehr. aber danke für die kanppe auskunft.
@rainer1962





			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> peter, danke für die Infos .....
> ich sehe du hast Ahnung!


bitte, bitte. und danke für die anerkennung. 
bei dir hab ich das übrigens schon vor langer zeit erkannt. zum ersten mal hier:
"Hallo,
ich fischte mit Gufis ne lange Zeit die Kev Pike Sportex mit der Tica Libra 4000SA und war echt zufrieden.
dann bekam ich von Mad eine Harrison, das edelste Teil das ich je in der Hand hatte, aufgebaut dazu die 2000er Tica Taurus und die 17er Spiderwire stealth. Stundenlanges ermüdungsfreies fischen ist nun angesagt......http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=799042&postcount=23"
wie viele jahre hast du eigentlich mit deiner sportex gefischt, rainer?


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@schroe
fällt mir gerade auf... du bist doch einer der happy illex-friends nicht oder!? 
hätte ich fast vergessen! das ändert natürlich einiges.


----------



## darth carper (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Ich fische ja auch eine Harrison, allerdings die VT, in 30-70g WG. Mit dieser Rute kann man problemlos Kopytos -16cm fischen. Natürlich nicht mit ultraschweren Köpfen in der harten Strömung, aber dafür gibt es die Harrison ja noch -120g oder für die ganz schweren Fälle -150g Wurfgewicht.
Eine Rute mit der alles geht gibt es nicht, da kann sie noch zu teuer sein (auch keine speziell für deutsche Angler entwickelte Rute).
Zu behaupten man kann damit nur Gufis -14cm fischen ist daher in meinen Augen nicht richtig.

Es wundert mich auch, daß du bei deiner Erfahrung nicht vor dem Aufbau der Rute erkannt hast was sie wirklich kann?!

Des Weiteren verstehe ich dein Problem, daß der Blank aus England kommt, überhaupt nicht.
Es ist vollkommen wurscht ob die Blankentwickler an die Gufi-Angler in Deutschland gedacht haben oder nicht.
Der Blank ist gut und in den diversen Wurfgewichten für alle Größen an Gufis geeignet.

Im Übrigen interessiert mich auch welchen Blank / Rute du dafür geeignet hälst (die Rute die du im Auge hast, kann ja offensichtlich alles, wenn du die fischbare Gufi-Größe bei der Harrison so kritisierst).
Fängt man mit einer "Deutschland-Rute" eigentlich mehr, weil die Fische das honorieren?
Mit welcher Rute fischt du eigentlich die großen Gufis? Bei deiner Aufzählung habe ich keine derartige Rute gefunden?


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



> freut mich ungemein. für mich ausserdem nichts neues das leute anhand der sachen die sie besitzen beurteilt werden. früher war man in der schule nicht cool weil man sich nicht die richtigen klamotten leisten konnte. jetzt ist man im ab und am wasser nicht cool wenn man nicht diese und jene ruten/rollen kombi fischt.



Ne ne Peter,
so einfach ist das nicht.:q 
Habe kein Problem mit guenstigem Gerät. Jeder das, was er mag. Jeder!
Ob Ashura oder Sam Fisher, mach ich keine Unterschiede.
Meine Ansp. bezieht sich ausschließlich auf dich und deine vergangenen Einlassungen hier. Der Peter, der Ruten bewertet, die er nie in den Händen hielt. Hast ein Foto von deiner VHF?:q  Eines AB´lers Ashura und Aspire mussten ja auch erstmal glaubhaft abgelichtet sein, um deine "Neugierde" zu stillen.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@ Peter,
hast gut recherchiert was meine Sportex betrifft,
nun wie gesagt 38Jahrer fischen hinterlässt durchaus Erfahrungswerte!!!! Fernerhin geht es auch nicht darum wieviele  Monate man eine Rute fischt um zu erkennen dass sie einem liegt oder nicht. Es geht auch nicht darum ob jemand Tackle in der Hand hält das 1000€ wert ist damit er anerkannt wird! Es geht darum dass es für Dich nicht einen Blank gibt der in Deutschland für die Gufiererei entwicklet wurde der dich zufrieden stellt. Was meine "hohen Anforderungen" entspricht bestimme ich immer noch selbst. Ich glaube nicht dass du das beurteilen kannst mit welchem Gufi ich auf die Zanderpirsch gehe das ist und bleibt meine Sache! Auch wenn ich villeicht noch nie was von den High Tackleruten vor meiner Anwesenheit hier im Board gehört hatte, eines kannst Du mir glauben, es gibt Leute die befassen sich mit Dingen und probieren diverse Sachen aus und lernen schnell, da sie zusätzlich einen gewissen Erfahrungsschatz zur Verfügung haben. Sicher ich konnte nicht erklären warum mir das ein oper ander nicht gefällt, ich konnte nichts mit Parabolik o.ä. groß anfangen. Ich nehm ne Rute in die Hand fische sie und weiß bescheid, auch wenn ichs nicht mit "Fachausdrücken" erklären kann, was ich im übrigen auch nicht will. Die Rute möcht ich allerdings sehen die eine Bandbreite für nen Gufi hat der von 10-30cm groß sein soll. Mit der man o.g. Gufis im Stillwasser als auch in der Rheinströmung fischen kannst. Ich habe auch nie ne Stellungnahme abgegeben zu Ruten oder sonst. Tackle das ich nie gefischt habe!!!!!!! Und ne VHF gibts in versch. Blanks just for info Darth hat dir ja schon einige genannt. Es gibt ihn im Übrigen noch bis VHF 45gr. Ich werd sie mir holen um nen 35 Gufi im Rhein zu führen!!!! Mit dergeh ich dann auf Waller.


----------



## Pelznase (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

jo peter, gespräche über angelzeug erinnern mich hier auch zwangsläufig an jung-sein und den markenwahn bei jugendlichen. erschreckend nur, dass der grossteil hier schon über 30 jahre ist.
ist für mich immer ein vergnügen zu sehen, wie die werbung, namen und das gelaber der profis usw. früchte tragen und mit welcher überzeugung über "angelzeuchs" gesprochen wird.

ps.: meine niemanden persönlich


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@darth carper





			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische ja auch eine Harrison, allerdings die VT, in 30-70g WG. Mit dieser Rute kann man problemlos Kopytos -16cm fischen. Natürlich nicht mit ultraschweren Köpfen in der harten Strömung,


die vt soll ja laut der spezialisten hier weicher sein als die vhf. wie führst du denn deine köder?





			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Zu behaupten man kann damit nur Gufis -14cm fischen ist daher in meinen Augen nicht richtig.


und in meinen augen ist es dann falsch zu behaupten man könne mit der vt gummifische bis 16cm fischen. die einschränkungen die du dann noch aufführst sind auch überflüssig und irreführend. wenn ich schreibe "die vhf 30-75gr kann man nur mit kopytos bis 14cm fischen" dann sind da alle eventualitäten wie z.b. schwerere köpfe, strömung, wind usw. eingeschlossen. sonst hätte ich auch schreiben können "es lassen sich gummifische von 25cm fischen, wenn der kopf nicht 5gr überschreitet und man vorher die schwanzschaufel abschneidet". ziemlich sinnlos oder!?





			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Es wundert mich auch, daß du bei deiner Erfahrung nicht vor dem Aufbau der Rute erkannt hast was sie wirklich kann?!


was die rute wirklich kann wird sich erst zeigen wenn ich mal einen großen fisch auf biegen und brechen drillen muss. kommt zum glück hier kaum vor.


			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren verstehe ich dein Problem, daß der Blank aus England kommt, überhaupt nicht.


das problem hast du dir ausgedacht. im zeitalter der globaliesierung kommt das meiste in deutschland konzipierte zeugs ja auch aus polen, tschechien oder fernost. 





			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vollkommen wurscht ob die Blankentwickler an die Gufi-Angler in Deutschland gedacht haben oder nicht.
> Der Blank ist gut und in den diversen Wurfgewichten für alle Größen an Gufis geeignet.


das meinst du jetzt schon zum zweiten mal und es ist deine meinung. nicht aber meine. ich hoffe damit kannst du leben.:q 



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen interessiert mich auch welchen Blank / Rute du dafür geeignet hälst (die Rute die du im Auge hast, kann ja offensichtlich alles, wenn du die fischbare Gufi-Größe bei der Harrison so kritisierst).


ich glaube jetzt weiss ich was mit dir und einigen anderen hier nicht stimmt... ihr findet eure harrisons so super dass ihr keine kritik hören und vertragen könnt.:q 
sicherlich gibt es keine rute die das gesamte gängige spektrum von 3-25cm wirklich beherrscht. das ist auch praktisch unmöglich.  aber es gibt ein paar ruten wie zb. die ubs, die fast schaffen. eine vhf 30-75 schafft eben nur das halbe spektrum.


			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Fängt man mit einer "Deutschland-Rute" eigentlich mehr, weil die Fische das honorieren?


gegefrage: fängt man denn mit einer "england-rute" mehr, weil die fische das honorieren? 
dein nick impliziert irgendwie dass du auf karpfen gehst. da könntest du ja jetzt sagen "englische karpfenruten sind gut weil das karpfen- und friedfischangeln in england eine lange tradition hat". aber ist auch egal. scheinbar kannst oder willst du nicht verstehen was ich meine.


			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welcher Rute fischt du eigentlich die großen Gufis? Bei deiner Aufzählung habe ich keine derartige Rute gefunden?


habe gefischt. eine shim. technium df 50-100gr. die rute ging dann aber kaputt und war anlass dafür dass ich die vhf aufgebaut habe.



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe kein Problem mit guenstigem Gerät. Jeder das, was er mag. Jeder!Ob Ashura oder Sam Fisher, mach ich keine Unterschiede.


klar darum postest du ja auch immer sehr viel wenn mal jemand eine rute in der 50-70€ klasse sucht, und illex interessiert dich kaum.


			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Ansp. bezieht sich ausschließlich auf dich und deine vergangenen Einlassungen hier. Der Peter, der Ruten bewertet, die er nie in den Händen hielt.


LOL. daraus habe ich damals auch kein geheimnis gemacht, dass ich die ashura nie in der hand hatte. wozu auch? wer brauch ernsthaft eine 2,10m spinnrute mit einem wg von 10-30gr? du und beejay, sonst niemand! 





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Hast ein Foto von deiner VHF?:q  Eines AB´lers Ashura und Aspire mussten ja auch erstmal glaubhaft abgelichtet sein, um deine "Neugierde" zu stillen.


noch nicht. aber woran willst du die dann als vhf identifizieren? 
damals ging es ja nicht darum dass ich neugierig war. wenn ich eine ashura oder aspire sehen will kann ich auch zum händler gehen. die beringung die ich dort gesehen hatte entsprach aber nicht der der ashura von der illex hp. das war alles.


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



> jo peter, gespräche über angelzeug erinnern mich hier auch zwangsläufig an jung-sein und den markenwahn bei jugendlichen. erschreckend nur, dass der grossteil hier schon über 30 jahre ist.



Tja, jung gebliebene über 30iger.:q 

Und der gute Peter ist ein Opfer unserer "Werbung", der Arme.:c 
Hat sich entmündigen lassen und etwas gekauft, das er eigentlich garnicht wollte (obwohl, Bild steht noch aus).

Wie auch alle anderen hier nur Opfer irgendwelcher subtiler Werbekampagnen sind. Wenn dann aber eine PENN AB Edition proklamiert wird, wird jeglicher Argwohn über Board gekippt und das "Willhaben" ausgerufen.

Armselige und unrichtige Unterstellung, Pelznase.#d 

Übrigens wird man hier im Board eher schief angeguckt, wenn man Gerät 40 Eu+ empfiehlt. Wie aktuell bei den Feederfischern.#d


----------



## bennie (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

und wer was sucht wird aufs selbermachen verwiesen...

AB = Anfeindungsboard?


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@rainer1962

man kann gegen den sportex kev pike blank nichts negatives sagen. er ist lediglich schwerer und der aufbau durch sportex mit dem langen griff etwas unhandlich. (sie ist zwar auch nicht auf gummifische im eigentlichen ausgelegt und etwas in die jahre gekommen, lässt sich aber trotzdem mit gufis gut fischen finde ich). wahrscheinlich hat dieser umstand dann deine begeisterung beim umstieg auf die leichtere vhf ausgelöst. aber heisst das, dass die harrison automatisch besser, weil leichter ist ?
dass es die vhf auch in 60-120 und 70-150gr für die schwere fischerei gibt weiss ich wohl.

@pelznase

so ist es leider. und die die das tackle nicht besitzen dürfen dann nicht mitreden, weil sie ja keine ahnung haben. seh ich aber anders.


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@Peter,
sei´s drum. #g



> aber woran willst du die dann als vhf identifizieren?



Mach ein Bild , von oberhalb des oberen Griffs, oder den ersten 7 cm der Steckhülse.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@pelznase,
wenn wir werbeabhängig wären hätte ich mir keine Aufgebaute Harrison geholt sondern u.U. z.b ne Fanatic Rod, oder ne Strehlow oder oder oder. Im Übrigen fische ich durchaus auch Ruten die nicht zum sog. High Tackle gehören.
Eben weil mir die Kev nicht so gelegen hat, hab ich mich auf die Suche nach was "besserem" gemacht und stiess dabei auf die Harisson. Ich sage auch nicht, dass es auch andere nicht nur brauchbare sondern auch gleichwertige Blanks gibt ob sie dann auch zu dem Preis einer Harrison erhältlich sind, das mag mal dahingestellt sein.


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@schroe

nein, ich dachte "könnte was dran sein was die sich da zusammenschreibseln". war dann aber nicht so.:m 

wurde die 40€ feederrute von dir empfohlen schroe? würde mich doch sehr wundern!?

was im ab geschrieben wird spiegelt die realität draussen am wasser nicht wieder. dort sind 90% der angler mit anderem, billigerem gerät oder mit telerute und köderfisch unterwegs. 
hier im ab sind es die 5-10 leute die auf ihr teures und neues gerät verdammt stolz sind und sich dann tot posten. so entsteht ein falscher eindruck. es ist nicht besonders motivierend für einsteiger oder jugendliche wenn sie hier immer wieder lesen, dass nur diese oder jene topspinnrute brauchbar ist.


----------



## Pelznase (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, jung gebliebene über 30iger.:q
> 
> Und der gute Peter ist ein Opfer unserer "Werbung", der Arme.:c
> Hat sich entmündigen lassen und etwas gekauft, das er eigentlich garnicht wollte (obwohl, Bild steht noch aus).
> ...



ne empfehlung sieht aber ganz anders aus, als das, was hier immer abläuft, wenn nach ner rute gefragt wird. es wird gerät verteidigt und drum gestritten, was nun das beste ist.

unterstellt hab ich hier persönlich niemandem was. wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, wird wohl auch was dran sein.


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				Pelznase schrieb:
			
		

> ne empfehlung sieht aber ganz anders aus, als das, was hier immer abläuft, wenn nach ner rute gefragt wird. es wird gerät verteidigt und drum gestritten, was nun das beste ist.


stimmt genau. dann habe ich immer den eindruck dass die poster schon seelisch mit ihrem tackle verbunden sind. sagt man etwas gegen das tackle entfacht man eine welle der empörung, genau wie auch hier wieder.
wenn mir dagegen jemand frei heraus sagt "dein gerät ist totaler schrott" und das dann auch begründen kann dann nehme ich das gerne als konstruktive kritik entgegen.


----------



## mad (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> dass es die vhf auch in 60-120 und 70-150gr für die schwere fischerei gibt weiss ich wohl.




glaube ich aber nicht#6 

die vhf gibts nur bis 120gr.|wavey: 

mehr sag ich nicht dazu.|gutenach


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



> wurde die 40€ feederrute von dir empfohlen schroe? würde mich doch sehr wundern!?



Nein, habe ich keinen Plan von. Würde ich nie eine Empfehlung zu abgeben, habe ich nie in der Hand gehabt.
Du merkst, wir unterscheiden uns in der Hinsicht.



> ne empfehlung sieht aber ganz anders aus, als das, was hier immer abläuft, wenn nach ner rute gefragt wird. es wird gerät verteidigt und drum gestritten, was nun das beste ist.



Mag sein. Persönlich, schreibe ich meine Eindrücke so authentisch wie möglich nieder. Dazu ziehe ich gerne Vergleichsmaterialien, die ich kenne herbei. Ich treffe auch gerne mal eine persönliche Wertung, deklariere sie dann auch als persönlich. I. d. R. mit IMHO.
Was mich irritiert, worüber ich auch streite, sind komplett falsche Aussagen (welcher Motivation auch immer entspringend) zu Geräten die ich kenne. 
Alles andere wäre unehrlich und nicht zielführend im Sinne der Information.

PeterS behauptet z.B., die o.g. Rute tauge nicht für Gufis größer denn 14 cm, egal welcher Bleikopfgröße.
Grober Unsinn!
Ist das jetzt Werbung für die Rute?

Dann sorry, bin ich hier falsch.



> unterstellt hab ich hier persönlich niemandem was. wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, wird wohl auch was dran sein.



Na ja, wir nannten das in der Schule: Dem Kontext zugehörig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> dann habe ich immer den eindruck dass die poster schon seelisch mit ihrem tackle verbunden sind. sagt man etwas gegen das tackle entfacht man eine welle der empörung, genau wie auch hier wieder.


so'n bissel habe ich auch den durchgängigen Eindruck. :m 

Mal so nebenbei bemerkt: Golfer, Hockey- und Tennisspieler und andere Leute mit aufwendigen technischem Sportequipment nehmen ja auch nicht alle das gleiche, experimentieren und sind sehr versessen darauf damit gut umgehen zu können. Das erscheint mir für das sehr manuelle Gerät Angelrute auch so, es muß zum jeweiligen Nutzer passen und die Handhabungsunterschiede sind größer als so mancher annimmt. 
Der eine wirft immer Überkopf, der andere zieht voll durch, einer will es mehr smooth, der eine macht nur Drehwürfe, der eine fischt nur mit Blinkern oder gar Meerforellenblinkern, andere nur mit Gummifisch und ein anderer nimmt nur Wobbler und schleppt damit auch noch. Dann alleine die Robustheit und das mehr oder weniger pflegliche behandeln der Sachen ...
Ich wage mal ganz frech zu behaupten: Global gesehen gibt es dann kein bestes Gerät, und das Gerät (die Angelrute) ist nur so gut wie der Benutzer da was mit anstellen kann. Insofern wird der Oberklassengerätefreak ein gutes Stückchen unglaubwürdig, wenn er sich da TOTAL überzeugt von etwas ausgibt. 



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Persönlich, schreibe ich meine Eindrücke so authentisch wie möglich nieder. Dazu ziehe ich gerne Vergleichsmaterialien, die ich kenne herbei. Ich treffe auch gerne mal eine persönliche Wertung, deklariere sie dann auch als persönlich. I. d. R. mit IMHO.


Das mit dem Vergleichen und damit der relativen Beurteilung sehe ich auch so:
Man kann aus seiner Erfahrung eindeutig sagen:
Die Rute A wirft einen 30g Blinker besser als die Rute B, weil sie schneller ist und mehr Spannkraft hat.
Man kann aber nicht ernsthaft daraus folgern, daß die Rute A immer besser als die Rute B ist, weil z.B. ein Bootsangler die Weichheit und starke Überlastbarkeit der weicheren Faser schätzt und sie ihm dabei besser gefällt.

Also insofern kann ich nur sagen: Vorsicht mit den Mythen und zurück auf den Boden der Tatsachen. Marketing-Fuzzis verarschli you! #t 
Ich habe jedenfalls bisher weder eine Rute gesehen die immer einen Fisch fängt, noch eine die das alleine könnte - das wären nämlich mal herausragende Fähigkeiten! :g :m


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@mad
du musst es wissen.



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, habe ich keinen Plan von. Würde ich nie eine Empfehlung zu abgeben, habe ich nie in der Hand gehabt.
> Du merkst, wir unterscheiden uns in der Hinsicht.


irrtum schroe. ich habe hier bisher noch keine rute empfohlen. ich habe lediglich _deine_ illexprodukte und jetzt die vhf kritisiert. ist eine kritik mit einer empfehlung gleichzusetzen? ich denke nicht.





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich irritiert, worüber ich auch streite, sind komplett falsche Aussagen (welcher Motivation auch immer entspringend) zu Geräten die ich kenne.
> Alles andere wäre unehrlich und nicht zielführend im Sinne der Information.


stimmt genau schroe. die frage ist nur, wie gut kennst du dein gerät? gut? sehr gut? in allen details? scheinbar geht dir dabei der blick für das wesentliche ab. 
es kann aber auch sein, dass es hier zu unterschiedlichen auffassungen kommt, weil bei den anglern die führungsstile variieren. wie führst du deinen gufi schroe? vielleicht wie einen illex-wobbler, d.h. auswerfen und mit leichten twitchbewegungen wieder einziehen?





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> PeterS behauptet z.B., die o.g. Rute tauge nicht für Gufis größer denn 14 cm, egal welcher Bleikopfgröße.
> Grober Unsinn!


schön wenn du das für groben unsinn hältst. schlimm  nur wenn sich jemals andere baordies oder leser an dem groben unsinn orientieren sollten, der von dir hier in regelmäßigen abständen verzapft wird.:q ach ja, zur erklärung: ->"egal welcher bleikopfgrösse" dabei waren gängige bleikopfgewichte von 3-30gr gemeint. 





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sorry, bin ich hier falsch.


könnte sein. der illex-thread ist woanders.#6


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



> so'n bissel habe ich auch den durchgängigen Eindruck.



Und man selbst befindet sich mittendrin, nicht wahr Det (Red Arc/Blue Arc...Arc, Sportex)?

Wie gesagt, sei´s drum.
Wer sich Gerät kauft, wird wissen warum. Wer sich auf Empfehlungen hier im Board Gerät kauft, der weiss auch warum. Gezwungen wird niemand, entscheiden tut man eigenverantwortlich, Kaufen setzt eine Willensbekundung voraus. Die Frage nach der finanzierbarkeit, sollte sich auch im eigenen Oberstübchen abspielen. DAS beste Gerät gibt es nicht.
Jut, bis denne.

@Peter,
nur noch das Bild deiner Harrison,........bitte, bitte.


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@schroe





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> @Peter,
> nur noch das Bild deiner Harrison,........bitte, bitte.


in arbeit. kommendes wochende. 
hoffe nur es bleibt bei dem bild von der rute und wird nicht zu einem bild mit mir und der rute im mund während ich einen handstand mache und einen zettel mit der aufschrift 106 hochhalte.:q


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				peterSbizarre
@burn77
danke. schonmal eine rute erfolgreich bei ebay verkauft?[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> 
> Freilich! Schon gut verkauft und meine beste Feeder hab ich auch von Ebay #6
> 
> ...


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen,
Stolli kauft als einziger die Blanks in den USA und lässt die Adrenalin bei CMW (die den Originalkork bezieht) zusammenbauen. CMW besorgt sich den Blank bei Cebbra und baut daraus die Notung.
Alles klaro Leute. Eine Rute verschiedene Namen. Wie Fanatic Rod = Harison!


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Genau!
Und hinter Cebbra steht angeblich Stollenwerk!! So schliesst sich der Kreis wieder. Aber es soll ja zwei Stellen geben in Deutschland wo man diesen Blank von Graphite-USA bekommt??????


----------



## darth carper (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@ peterSbizarre

Ich bin kein Opfer der Werbung, weil ich den Blank bei einem Rutenbauer gesehen habe und gleich davon begeistert war. Das war bevor mir jemand die Rute empfohlen hat. Ich denke ich kann selbst entscheiden, ob ich mit einer solchen Rute fischen kann oder nicht. Dafür brauche ich die Werbung nicht.
Des Weiteren, brauche ich keine Selbstbestätigung durch teures Angelgerät.
Mein Hobby hat bei mir einen hohen Stellenwert und dafür verwende ich gerne das in meinen Augen beste Gerät. Wenn dieses etwas mehr kostet, dann ist es eben so. Hier wird oft gesagt, daß teuer nicht gleich gut ist. Das mag manchmal stimmen, aber genauso kann man sagen, daß Qualität eben seinen Preis hat.
Mich nervt es langsam, daß offensichtlich immer häufiger mit dem Portemonnaie des anderen gedacht wird, nach dem Motto "brauchst du nicht, ist zu teuer, habe ich auch nicht". Wenn jemand nach einer guten Rute fragt, dann bekommt er von mir die Empfehlung, sich die Harrison anzugucken. Wenn er weniger ausgeben will, dann gebe ich im eine andere Empfehlung.
Jeder muß selbst wissen, was für ihn das Richtige ist und womit er ans Wasser geht. Dafür beneide oder bedauere ich niemanden.
Wenn du der Meinung bist, Harison oder Illex taugt nichts oder ist zu teuer, dann sei dir diese Meinung gegönnt. Ich habe dazu eine andere Auffassung, welche nicht mit deiner Meinung übereinstimmt, weil ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe und es hat in keinster Weise damit zu tun, daß ich auf die Harrison keine Kritik kommen lassen möchte. Wenn die Rute nichts taugt, dann sagte ich das auch, egal wie teuer sie war. Ich empfehle kein Gerät mit dem ich nicht absolut zufrieden bin.

Die VT ist übrigens nicht unbedingt weicher (ein Zeichen dafür, daß du den Blank niemals in der Hand gehabt hast), sondern die VHF ist ein bißchen schneller und hat mehr Spitzenaktion.

Die UBS kenne ich auch, die Shimano Technium XH habe ich selbst. Ich frage mich nur, wie du mit diesen Ruten die großen Gufis fischt. Mit der Technium geht das definitiv nicht und bei der UBS schreibst du ja selbst, daß es fast geht. Fast ist aber nicht ganz! Fast kann ich auch mit meiner Harrison diese Köder fischen. 

Zur Herkunft des Blanks: ich habe daraus kein Problem gemacht, dir war das Herkunftsland nicht egal. Die UBS und die Shimano sind natürlich von und für deutsche Angler gemacht. Das sieht man schon am Produktionsort. Uli B. hat diese Ruten sicherlich persönlich entwickelt.
Das dieser Blank aus England kommt ist Zufall. Mir ist es egal, wo er hergestellt wird, wenn er für mein Angeln geeignet ist.
Bei den Karpfenruten ist es mir auch egal. Hauptsache die Rute taugt etwas.
Den Fischen und mir ist es sicher egal was für ein Markenname draufsteht oder woher der Blank kommt.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hallo
Es gibt Leute die wollen einfach nicht verstehen dass unter uns ein paar sind die sich nun mal "Hightec" Gerät gerne gönnen (auch wenn es unnötig ist ähnl. demjenigen der sich nen Porsche anstatt ein VW zulegt). Ich z.b. habe jahrelang darauf hingefiebert mir mal solch EINE Rute und ne Stella zu gönnen. Jetzt bin ich nun mal, (Gott sei dank hab ich das Glück) in der Lage mir solches Gerät von dem ich immer geträumt habe, mir zu kaufen. Es ist dabei völlig egal obs ne Aspire, ne Harison oder ne Sportex oder was auch immer ist. Hauptsache mir macht das Gerät Spass und es erfüllt für MEINE Fischerei MEINE Ansprüche (was z.b. die Kev nicht tat)
Ich werde einen neuen Thread über Harisons eröffnen, indem ich mich als Fan dieser Blanks mit gleichgesinnten unterhalten kann ohne von anderen gleich als werbeabhängiger großkotzender Prolet ders nötig hat zu zeigen was er hat oder kann abstempeln zu lassen.
bis dann
Rainer


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

so done,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68007


----------



## peterSbizarre (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@darth-carper

die anschuldigungen bzgl. eines konsumverhaltens hin zu ausschliesslich hochpreisigem angelgerät von bestimmten marken galten eher schroe als dir.

um nochmal klar zu stellen:

ich schreibe, es sei wichtig *wie*, *von wem* und für welche *methode/welchen angler* eine rute konzipiert und dann gebaut wird. 
du behauptest das gegenteil und, dass ich ein problem damit hätte dass ruten im ausland, in diesem fall in england, produziert werden. 

worauf ich u.a. hinauswill (du scheinst es nicht verstehen zu wollen) ist, dass es sehr wohl firmen gibt die einen ganzen haufen *geld* in *entwicklung* und *testreihen* für ihre produkte stecken um ihrem *ruf* und ihrer *philosophie* gerecht zu werden. bei manchen dieser firmen existiert sogar so etwas wie tradition, falls manche mit dem wort etwas anfangen können...
wenn hardy england oder auch sage für einen blank 500€ verlangen, ist in meinen augen jeder cent gerechtfertigt. aber vergleichbare hersteller auf dem markt für (in deutschland gebräuchliche) spinnruten gibt es einfach nicht. das ist in meinen augen ein mangel. 
dass es dann trotzdem leute wie burn77 gibt, die gerne teures und ausgefallenes gerät probieren, und dieses dann auch noch kritisch beurteilen können, finde ich sogar ausgesprochen gut. 
nicht gut finde ich aber dass leute, die solches gerät scheinbar permanent erwerben, begeistert versuchen alle welt zu missionieren. 
aber dann gibt es wiederum leute wie dich, die kaufen lieber eine harrison vt, die ein viel besseres preisleistungsverhältnis besitzt. völlig in ordnung!
es gibt dann aber zu guter letzt noch leute wie mich, die sich eine harrison vhf kaufen, diese dann aber auch kritisch beurteilen und mögliche nachteile aufzeigen können.
und was das nun wieder soll weiss ich wirklich nicht:





			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> (ein Zeichen dafür, daß du den Blank niemals in der Hand gehabt hast)


die vhf habe ich ja in der hand gehabt und trotzdem hältst du meine aussage, dass sie nur für gummifische bis 13/14cm tauge, für groben unfug. 
was sollte es dann für dich bringen ob ich die vt schonmal in der hand hatte oder nicht???
es ist in wirklichkeit nur ein dummer, aber hier oft verwendeter, satz, um leute als unwissend abzustempeln und von der diskussion auszuschließen.

im gegenzug weise ich mich aber auch nicht als kenner von bestimmtem tackle aus, nur weil ich es einmal beim händler oder bei einem freund in der hand hatte, meine aber trotzdem das recht zu haben hier mitdiskutieren zu dürfen. startet doch meinetwegen eine "hört nicht auf den, er hat keine ahnung und das tackle noch nie in der hand gehabt"-kampagne gegen mich... 

zugegeben: vielleicht wäre ich harrison und der vhf gegenüber ja genau so positiv eingestellt wie ihr, hätte ich auf deren hp gelesen: "wir haben unsere harrison vhf spin in enger zusammenarbeit und im meinungsaustausch mit spinnfischern aus ganz europa (darunter auch deutschland) für das gummifischangeln konzipiert" oder so ähnlich:q . 
aber selbst dann würde ich darauf verweisen, dass die vhf 2,70m 30-75gr nur für gummifische bis 14cm geeignet ist. 
und ich würde auch darauf verweisen, dass die diskussion hier schon lange zuvor sinnlos geworden ist. 
und zwar zu dem zeitpunkt an dem ich eine klitzekleine kritik an einem produkt übte, in das einige hier scheinbar geradezu vernarrt sind.
da rainer1962 für diese leute ja jetzt einen eigenen thread eröffnet hat, in dem diese unter sich bleiben und sich mit ihrem dollen gerät ungestört wohlfühlen, kann ich ja hier keine gefühle mehr verletzen und das elend findet ein ende.
ausserdem könnt ihr euch in sicherheit wiegen:
ich werde weder versuchen in rainers harrison- noch je wieder in einem der illex-threads unruhe zu stiften.  
viel spass noch! #6 #h


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Peter´
Kritik ist durchaus angebracht und erwünscht, nur mit Verlaub eine Rute mit WG-75 und Gufis über 14cm (mit den dementsprechenden Köpfen -ca 30gr) das passt eigentlich nicht zusammen! Zumindest und das gestehe ich ja ein, hatte ich eine solche noch nie in der Hand. Da ich zwar Harrison Fan bin, aber immer fürs neue aufgeschlossen bin nenn mir doch bitte mal das ein oder andere Beispiel an Rutenhersteller oder Blank. Wie gesagt du weißt welche Gufis ich wo fische. Eine Harrison ist halt optimal für diese/meine Angelei auf Zander, zumal sie in einem doch sehr guten PL steht. Auch die UBS bringt das nicht, zumindest in meinen Augen.


----------



## peterSbizarre (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@rainer1962
du und die anderen hier haben wahrscheinlich einen anderen, langsameren führungsstil (anzupfen und beschleunigen) als ich.


			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Harrison ist halt optimal für diese/meine Angelei auf Zander, zumal sie in einem doch sehr guten PL steht.


ich habe nie geschrieben, dass die rute bspw. für dich, schroe oder auch darth carper unoptimal sei. ich habe ausschließlich von *mir* gesprochen. 
und für *mich* ist es ein kleiner mangel dass *ich* mit der vhf bei 14cm am ende angelangt bin.





			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich zwar Harrison Fan bin, aber immer fürs neue aufgeschlossen bin nenn mir doch bitte mal das ein oder andere Beispiel an Rutenhersteller oder Blank. [...] Auch die UBS bringt das nicht, zumindest in meinen Augen.


du musst mal aufmerksamer lesen was ich schreibe:





			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> wenn hardy england oder auch sage für einen blank 500€ verlangen, ist in meinen augen jeder cent gerechtfertigt. aber vergleichbare hersteller auf dem markt für (in deutschland gebräuchliche) spinnruten gibt es einfach nicht. das ist in meinen augen ein mangel.


du siehst also, ich habe keinen _liebling_ wie ihr. 
aber damit du dich in deiner "ich-habe-das-beste"-haltung bestätigt fühlst: die blechpeitsche/notung und die ubs finde ich persönlich beide besser und für meine fischerei geeigneter als die harrison vhf. (auch wenn das jetzt völlig schwachsinnig war weil alle ruten unterschiedliche wg-angaben haben. ich hab's aber für rainer gemacht. der denkt jetzt bestimmt, wie auch schon vorher: "hhhm die ubs schafft das auch nicht ganz und die blechpeitsche/notung hat ein viel schlechteres preisleistungsverhältnis... dann ist meine harrsion also doch die beste!#v" und ist glücklich.)


----------



## mad (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

servus peterSbizarre,

es wäre doch auch nicht schön wenn jeder die harrison für die beste hält.#6 
finde es auch nicht schlecht wenn du zb. schreibst das dir die vhf nicht so liegt und es für dich besser spinnruten gibt. es wird immer wieder was besseres oder schon was besseres geben als eine harrison. es ist halt geschmacksache und das ist auch gut so.#6 
wenn mich einer über eine harrison vhf 75gr. fragte, habe ich immer gesagt das die optimale länge und gewicht bei ca. 8cm-max. 14cm liegt und max.24-28gr. je nach größe vom gummifisch. fragte zb. immer nach wenn wer überwiegend ab 15cm fischt besser ist eine harrison bis 120gr. zu nehmen.

bei bestimmte ruten gehen sowieso die meinungen auseinander und wird dann seitenweis darüber gestritten was besser ist und ob es das geld wert ist.
hier fragte mich burn77 schon am anfang über pn ob er was falsches geschrieben hat, ich sagt nein und lachte nur und meinte warte ab und viel spaß beim lesen. wenn nur Bp usw auftaucht gibts eine lawine.#h 
ich zb. gebe sehr viel geld aus für ruten und wenns nur zum testen ist. 
fische selber die Bp und auch die Tp, bekomme sogar nächste woche schon den neuen blank von der Tp von 5-70gr. ob sie gut ist oder nicht weiß ich jetzt noch nicht kann aber wenn ich die gebaut habe und gefischt zumindest darüber urteilen und meine meinung sagen die bestimmt nicht jeder mit mir teilen wird.
ich persönlich finde das die Bp eine sehr gute rute ist aber wenn einer eine gufirute sucht für zander rate ich jeden zur einer harrison.und auch eine Bp  mit 15cm gufi und über 28gr. geht die in die knie.
kann bestimmt auch günstig sportex ruten bauen aber bis jetzt hat bei mir noch nie einer danach gefragt.#c 

ich persönlich würde mich schon freuen wenn du in den H-Thread schreibst auch wenn nicht positiv ist, nur so kommen wir vielleicht ein stück weiter.|bla:


----------



## peterSbizarre (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@mad

mit dir lässt sich reden.#6 

ich komme gerne auf den h-thread zurück falls das von den anderen auch gewünscht ist.
zuvor muss ich die rute aber auch noch mit anderen ködern wie wobblern und blechködern testen. bis jetzt gab's leider nur einen tag gummi mit einem kleinen zander, der die rute nicht annähernd forderte.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Nun Peter,
glücklich bin ich  das ist richtig, aber nicht wegen meinem Angelgerät. Ich habe zwar die Harrison als Liebling weil sie zu meiner Art des gufierens wie gesagt optimal ist, aber vielleicht würde ich mir auch eine Sage oder ne Hardy zulegen wenn ich die Gelgenheit hätte sie mal zu testen  und sie mich  überzeugen warum denn nicht??? Ich bin da recht flexibel und wie gesagt durchaus auch lernfähig und offen. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit dass Du keine Harrison zum gufieren magst. Und den Spruch "Ich hab doch die Beste" ist echt relativ. Ich MUSS nicht immer das beste haben oder der BESTE sein, das geht eh nicht. Also von daher hoffe ich dass ich mal ne Sage oder ne Hardy zum testen bekomme ;-)
Ich investiere durchaus ne Menge Geld ins Angegerät habe auch schon etliches importiert (allerdings Multimässig zum Twitchen) und war schon arg enttäuscht von dem Hightec Tackle und bin auf meine "Billigruten" von der Stange wieder zurückgeschwenkt. Ich bin halt einfach immer nur auf der Suche nach Neuem und somit Neuen Erfahrungen und genau diese und nicht mehr poste ich hier, wenn mich jemand danach fragt. Dass damit nicht allee einverstanden sind btw. dies nicht sein können ist mir eh klar.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

dann willkommen im Harrison-Thread Peter,


----------



## darth carper (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@ peterSbizarre

Um nochmal eins klarzustellen: ich wollte dich nicht als Unwissenden darstellen, sondern aufzeigen, daß du über eine Rute urteilst und dadurch versuchst meine Meinung zum Wurfgewichtsspektrum zu widerlegen, welche du niemals in der Hand gehabt hast!

Außerdem frage ich mich woher du weißt, daß Harrison kein Geld in Entwicklung und Testreihen steckt? Du scheinst dich ja bei der Firma sehr gut auszukennen.
Harrison baut seit vielen Jahren sehr gute Blanks für Karpfenruten und genießt dadurch einen hervorragenden Ruf, sowohl auf dem konkurrenzstarken Markt in England als auch auf dem europäischen Festland.

Jetzt haben sie auch gute Spinnrutenblanks auf den Markt gebracht. Die natürlich weniger gut sind, weil nirgendwo steht, daß Experten diese Rute entwickelt haben. Wenn irgendein Hersteller jetzt eine Rute auf den Markt bringt und das dazu schreibt, wirst du die dann kaufen und ein besseres Gefühl dabei haben? Wer ist denn dann derjenige der an die Versprechungen der Werbung glaubt?


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> @ peterSbizarre
> 
> Um nochmal eins klarzustellen: ich wollte dich nicht als Unwissenden darstellen, sondern aufzeigen, daß du über eine Rute urteilst und dadurch versuchst meine Meinung zum Wurfgewichtsspektrum zu widerlegen, welche du niemals in der Hand gehabt hast!
> 
> ...


 
Nun was den Experten angeht:
Ich sage nur Fanatic Rod und Jan Gutjahr,
inwieweit dieser an der Entwicklung beteiligt ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da müßte man ihn selbst fragen!


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> @ peterSbizarre
> 
> Um nochmal eins klarzustellen: ich wollte dich nicht als Unwissenden darstellen, sondern aufzeigen, daß du über eine Rute urteilst und dadurch versuchst meine Meinung zum Wurfgewichtsspektrum zu widerlegen, welche du niemals in der Hand gehabt hast!


aber dafür besitzt du ja die vhf auch nicht und konntest meine aussage so nicht stehen lassen!? ich denke wir lassen jetzt einfach mal aussage gegen aussage stehen anstatt uns weiter im kreis zu drehen.





			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem frage ich mich woher du weißt, daß Harrison kein Geld in Entwicklung und Testreihen steckt? Du scheinst dich ja bei der Firma sehr gut auszukennen.
> Harrison baut seit vielen Jahren sehr gute Blanks für Karpfenruten und genießt dadurch einen hervorragenden Ruf, sowohl auf dem konkurrenzstarken Markt in England als auch auf dem europäischen Festland.


das sind bei mir leider nur alles ganz dummer vermutungen. richtig ist aber dass ich glaube, dass harrison die meiste kompetenz auf dem gebiet karpfen- und matchruten besitzt.





			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt haben sie auch gute Spinnrutenblanks auf den Markt gebracht. Die natürlich weniger gut sind, weil nirgendwo steht, daß Experten diese Rute entwickelt haben. Wenn irgendein Hersteller jetzt eine Rute auf den Markt bringt und das dazu schreibt, wirst du die dann kaufen und ein besseres Gefühl dabei haben? Wer ist denn dann derjenige der an die Versprechungen der Werbung glaubt?


ich dummi natürlich. ich werde dann aber nachher noch in der lage sein die rute kritisch zu beurteilen und auch zu sagen, dass das was in der werbung stand so nicht stimmte.

bis irgendwann in rainer's thread!#h


----------



## Alexander112 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo an Alle
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ich fische schon seit längerem die Notung in Kombination mit einer Daiwa Infinity Q. Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass es eine Traumkombination ist. In Sachen Feinfühligkeit und Krakt, habe ich noch nichts besseres in der hand gehabt.

Es ist doch einfach so, dass Qualität seinen Preis hat. Sicher kann man mit billigerem Angelsach, genauso seinen Fisch fangen. Es ist aber eben immer die Frage wie.....

Wer also das Geld hat, der sollte sich den Traum von einer Traumrute erfüllen.

Viele Grüsse und denkt immer daran Fangen,Freuen und Freilassen

Alexander
______________________________________________________


----------



## mad (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



Alexander112 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Ich fische schon seit längerem die Notung.... *habe ich noch nichts besseres in der hand gehabt*......
> ...



dann wird es aber zeit!!!!|sagnix


----------



## bassking (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Hallo mad.

Es soll Gerüchte geben, dass der TP.- Blank ein rel. preiswerter Harrison (nicht VHF) Blank sein soll- was sagst Du dazu?

Von welcher Blankfirma ist denn dieser TP. Blank überhaupt?

Für nähere infos wäre ich sehr dankbar- wenn auch nur über p.m.#h 

Dann könnte man auch über eine aufgabaute VHF bis 75g. sprechen..hätte Interesse.

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## mad (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo mad.
> 
> Es soll Gerüchte geben, dass der TP.- Blank ein rel. preiswerter Harrison (nicht VHF) Blank sein soll- was sagst Du dazu?
> 
> ...



servus,

tp-twisterpeitsche ein harrison-blank???
hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört, und nach meinen wissen kommt dieser blank aus usa. hab einen tp-blank auf lager und der hat mit einer harrison nichts zu tun.#6 
kann und werde mal nachfragen bin mitte november eh bei harrison wegen paar neue blanks.#h 

schreib mir eine pn welche wünsche du hast und wie deine vhf 75gr ausschauen soll.
und gleich in voraus, rechne bitte mit ca. 6-8 wochen bin schon fast voll ausgebucht für dieses jahr.#h


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



mad schrieb:


> dann wird es aber zeit!!!!|sagnix


 
Jaja, aber als "Notrute" ist sie Dir dann doch immer recht, wenn Du die VHF´s alle verliehen hast!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



bassking schrieb:


> Es soll Gerüchte geben, dass der TP.- Blank ein rel. preiswerter Harrison (nicht VHF) Blank sein soll- was sagst Du dazu?
> Von welcher Blankfirma ist denn dieser TP. Blank überhaupt?


Es gibt ja noch ein paar mehr Blankhersteller in USA, die solche Ruten in 8'6" für den Binnenmarkt herstellen. Ist wohl bei den Amis das normale lange Maß. 
Die 9' für Europa ist eben eine Sonderausführung und die wird exklusiv nach hier vermarktet, wenn jemand das vertraglich mit denen geregelt hat. Die 8'6" kannste viel günstiger dort einkaufen, auch den echten DHX von Hastings. Nur mal ein bischen googlen. 

Ob das mit dem Landrover-Drüberfahren müssen/können für nicht-US-Amerikaner (bzw. nicht-Messies) auch so bedeutsam ist |kopfkrat , wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, genau wie es sicher auch andere gute Blanks und Blankhersteller gleichartiger Ruten (9' 10-100g) gibt.  
Ich muß den Fisch ja nicht sofort mit der Rute abkeulen :q , da tuts auch meine deutsche Eichenkeule :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@mad

War gerade mal kurz auf deiner HP und muss sagen, die Harrison VHF in Cobalt Blau sieht schon seeehr ansprechend aus. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@Zanderfänger
Vor allem nicht nur aussehen! 
Wenn Du noch keine bisher in der Hand hattest, dann steht Dir sehr sicher noch ein sehr schönes Erlebnis in diesem Leben bevor! :m


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Zanderfänger
> Vor allem nicht nur aussehen!
> Wenn Du noch keine bisher in der Hand hattest, dann steht Dir sehr sicher noch ein sehr schönes Erlebnis in diesem Leben bevor! :m


 

ich weiß nicht was daran schön sein soll????? Jede kleinste Unebenheit am Gewässergrund und jeder Biss fährt dir von der Hand, über den Ellenbogen bis in den kleinen Zeh....das tut manchmal richtig weh und wenn du Abends damit fischen gehst und ein paar Bisse hast ist der Adrenalinausstoß so groß da ist an eine geruhsame Nacht nicht mehr zu denken|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

P.S. @ Peters Bizarre,
du wolltest doch ein Statement abgeben nach diversen ausgiebigen Tests. Falls Du dich hier im Board noch rumtreibst, dann lass mal hören ob Du noch die gleiche Meinung hast oder wie sie sich geändert hat.


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

@rainer:

Ist dir langweilig? Wenn der wieder loslegt, dann gehts hier in "meinem" Thread wieder rund!


----------



## the doctor (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



burn77 schrieb:


> @rainer:
> 
> Ist dir langweilig? Wenn der wieder loslegt, dann gehts hier in "meinem" Thread wieder rund!



lieber nicht|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

naja was heisst hier rund....
er hats ja vollmündig die testergebnisse seines Testangelns hier zu veröffentlichen, es sind vielleicht durchaus neue Erkenntnisse dabei, wenns fundiert ist warum denn nicht!!!


----------



## bassking (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

...dann ist dieser TP. Blank also eine Sonderausfertigung von Hastings? |kopfkrat  
Sonderausfertigung, um eine Art *Kopierschutz* zu bewirken?

Denke, Roland Lorkowski ist immer noch sauer, wenn er die Umbenennungen seiner BP. verfolgt ...ist ja der gleiche Blank...den er "entdeckt" hat- un der jetzt- fast genauso teuer von der Konkurrenz unter anderem Namen verscherbelt wird.. 

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## mad (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



bassking schrieb:


> ...dann ist dieser TP. Blank also eine Sonderausfertigung von Hastings? |kopfkrat
> Sonderausfertigung, um eine Art *Kopierschutz* zu bewirken?
> 
> Denke, Roland Lorkowski ist immer noch sauer, wenn er die Umbenennungen seiner BP. verfolgt ...ist ja der gleiche Blank...den er "entdeckt" hat- un der jetzt- fast genauso teuer von der Konkurrenz unter anderem Namen verscherbelt wird..
> ...



sonderanfertigung kann sein muß aber nicht.

glaube aber das die twisterpeitsche niemals den status erreicht wie seine blechpeitsche.


----------



## bassking (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

...wobei mir der Status egal ist- Hauptsache, die exklusive Qualität stimmt.

Und die ist doch gegeben...oder?|rolleyes 

Bassking. (TP.- Besitzer).


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



bassking schrieb:


> ...wobei mir der Status egal ist- Hauptsache, die exklusive Qualität stimmt.
> 
> Und die ist doch gegeben...oder?|rolleyes
> 
> Bassking. (TP.- Besitzer).



Haben wir doch bei Dir getestet, MAD, oder?
Ist niemals der gleiche Blank!
Der ASE-Leverkusen hat sich halt auch bei Graphite USA/Hastings die Zähne ausgebissen um den Blank zu bekommen. Seit dem Ausstieg vom Raubfisch-Roland gibts halt den Exclusiv-Vertrag mit Cebbra.


----------



## erich17 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Ich habe jetzt in einer Engelsgeduld alle 7 Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen.
Aber manche Aussagen lassen mich ehrlich gesagt daran Zweifeln ob hier im Forum wirklich alles sssooollllche "super Fischer" sind wie Sie durch Ihre ach sooo fachmännischen Auskünfte vorzugeben versuchen.

Ich fische mittlerweile genau 43 Jahre. Und lasst Euch einmal eines gesagt sein - dies ist meine Erfahrung in 30 Jahren bewustem "Spinnfischen". 
Eine Ideale Rute für Köder von 10 Gramm und Ködern von 80 und mehr Gramm wird es einfach nicht geben - aus basta. Ich besitze auch selbst eine "originale Blechpeitsche" - und kann nur dazu sagen - Super Rute für genau ein kleines Spektrum an Ködern. Wer einmal einen 23cm Gufi mit 40 Gramm Kopf mit der Blechpeitsche schwingt und diesen dann "gefühlvoll" über den Boden zocken will, wird feststellen, daß all das Geld das man dafür ausgegeben hat, weil da drauf steht 5 - 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht", völlig fürn A.... war. 
Derzeit fische ich (ich denke mittlerweile die 20. Spinnrute in meinem Leben) eine Sportex Black Arrow dL in 2,70m. Eine fantastische Rute für oben beschriebene Köder. Aber bei 13cm Kopytos mit 14 oder 20 gr Köpfen zeigt Sie keinerlei Gefühl - da ist sie einfach zu hart. Ich lasse mir jetzt eine Rute bauen - und zwar genau für diesen Einsatzzweck - es wird eine Harrison VHF 30 - 70 gr in 2,70, auch mit dem Wissen daß auch diese Rute keinen 23er Gummi mit 40 Gramm-Kopf verträgt. Trotz alle dem werde ich mir noch eine Sportex zulegen ( dann meine 9. !!!! ) . Nähmlich die Carat Spinn 4 in 2,70m mit 65gr WG. Und so rücke ich eben mit 3 oder mehr Spinnruten ans Wasser aus - um all meine Köder präsentieren zu können, da es für mich die "Eierlegnede Wollmilch-Sau" eben NICHT gibt.

Erich17


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Ganz ruhig Erich - hab mir nach der Blechi auch noch einige ander Spinruten zugelegt. Der Blechpeitschen-Blank ist gut, aber natürlich auch nicht perfekt. Auch wenn sie im Gegensatz zu z.B. der Black Arrow (die ich auch fische) ein riesiges Köder-Spektrum hat macht es doch z.B. auch relativ wenig Spass ne 35 Forelle damit auf nen 3er Mepps zu fangen - auch wenn man den Köder damit perfekt fischen kann...


----------



## erich17 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

Stimmt Burn,

aber ich muss mich halt ein wenig darüber aufregen, dass hier einfach "generell" über Ruten und Blanks hergezogen wird. Eines steht fest, die genannten Blanks sind alle gut - jede für Ihren Zweck - aber wenn dann Schimpftyraden kommen , daß die unverschämt teuer sind und deswegen nicht gekauft werden  sollen - dann geht mir die Galle hoch. Das ist doch lächerlich!!!

Erich17


----------



## bassking (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*

...wobei man nicht vergessen sollte, für welchen Stil die Pr.Bl.-Ruten ausgelegt sind: *Vollkontakt über Unterarmrucken*.

Klar kann man auf diese Weise leichte Köder fischen..auch mit diesen "Knüppeln"...ein "Zupf-Spür-angeln" über die Spitze findet ja nicht statt- der Kontakt wird über *Fingerfühlung* hergestellt.

Alles Null Problemo- wenn man´s *kann  *

*99% *der Twisterangler fischen aber herkömmlich über Rute und Rolle- und *möchten deshalb sensiblere Gerten fischen.*

*Deshalb kommt fast jedem die WG. Angabe IMMER ÜBERZOGEN UND FALSCH VOR.*

Die TP. ist noch eine Spur härter als die BP.- was ich persönl. als sehr angenehm empfinde.

Na, Jeder, wie er´s braucht ! :m 

Bassking.


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



erich17 schrieb:


> Stimmt Burn,
> 
> aber ich muss mich halt ein wenig darüber aufregen, dass hier einfach "generell" über Ruten und Blanks hergezogen wird. Eines steht fest, die genannten Blanks sind alle gut - jede für Ihren Zweck - aber wenn dann Schimpftyraden kommen , daß die unverschämt teuer sind und deswegen nicht gekauft werden sollen - dann geht mir die Galle hoch. Das ist doch lächerlich!!!
> 
> Erich17


 
Ich habe auch so manch teure Ruten im Keller stehen und kenne wiederum welche bei denen es noch viel gravierender ist.
Wenn jemand ne gute Rute haben will, dann wird einem die nicht nachgeworfen. Ob die teilweise horenden Preise für (sehr) gute Ruten gerechtfertigt sind muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden.

Wenn ich der festen Überzeugung bin, dass die eine Rute für eine bestimmte Angelart besser geeignet ist als die andere, dann tue ich das aber auch gerne kund!! |rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mega-Spinnrute: Olivier Portrat Notung*



bassking schrieb:


> ...wobei man nicht vergessen sollte, für welchen Stil die Pr.Bl.-Ruten ausgelegt sind: *Vollkontakt über Unterarmrucken*.
> 
> Klar kann man auf diese Weise leichte Köder fischen..auch mit diesen "Knüppeln"...ein "Zupf-Spür-angeln" über die Spitze findet ja nicht statt- der Kontakt wird über *Fingerfühlung* hergestellt.
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt, die TP ist in der Spitze härter als die BP - das ist aber wiederum nachteilig fürs angeln mit Wobblern und Blinkern...das tum Thema "Allround-Rute Blechpeitsche". Und sensibel ist die BP schon...da hab ich schon ganz andere "Knüppel" gefischt!


----------

